# Prescription treatment for spots



## PJ88 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi guys, I am 22 and experience quite bad skin around the hsoulders and back from training altho I am really clean and shower several times a day. I currently have tablets on prescription but they r doing f all!! anyone know any good treatments? i also use tea tree oil but am after prescription suggetsions.

Ta


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Remove dairy foods from your diet


----------



## PJ88 (Dec 29, 2009)

oh really, i am aware that may cause skin problems, maybe i should but alot of my diet is dairy tbh


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Yep I knocked all dairy stuff on the head except the protein powder and it worked a treat


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Hmm i might give this a go...


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

your doc can prescribe a topical antibiotic if you are suffereing acne...but it takes weeks to work....

i had an unexplained outbreak a few years ago on my upper back and the doc gave me this bottle of liquid with a sponge top...eventually the spots went away but it took a while..

would be worth looking into whats causing the spots and sorting out the cause rather than working on the cure.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Avoid using the Tea Tree oil, I find it makes Acne 10x worse. Also Duac is great stuff for a topical treatment - 5% Benzoyl peroxide & 1% Clindamycin (antibiotic).


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

OrganicSteel said:


> Avoid using the Tea Tree oil, I find it makes Acne 10x worse. Also Duac is great stuff for a topical treatment - 5% Benzoyl peroxide & 1% Clindamycin (antibiotic).


What makes you say this? i've been using tea tree for years seems to work ok!


----------



## Bale (Dec 16, 2008)

ive been using tabs (tetralysal) and cream (differin gel) from the docs and its working a treat for me, i think there is different percentages of the cream for how harsh the acne is.

but like most things, different things work for diff people lol, one thing is to be patient tho, unfortunatly there is no miricle cream that works over night


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Heres my 2 cents as I know quite a bit on this.

If your interested in the dairy side, I made a thread on it just search my name and the threads I've made, I did a small study on it to see the outcome, to just sum it up slightly basically I found increasing dairy in my diet by quite a bit saw me break out with spots (itchy rash more like on face). Esepcially milk, due to hormones in milk from cow.

TeaTree - Hit or a miss, more of a "disinfectant" imo, will clean your pores out to stop the pus (white heads) but imo won't get rid of the spot itself.

Retin A - Good stuff, takes away quite a few spots, however imo bad for the skin, took the skin off my face made it very red etc...

Duac - Quite an easy going cream on skin, works not to bad imo, worth a shot.

Benzoyl Perox - Again it works wonders for some people, imo it can help degrade spots, get them to fk off etc, however if you have acne, your at a constant battle to keep trying to get rid of the spots, this stuff just gets rid of spots not stop them from appearing again.

Creams don't work that great imo, just like most pescription tablets are garbage imo. Oxytetracycline is your most comonly pescribed pill for acne, it's not effective for everyone though. Other drugs such as arithromycin, minecillin etc imo are hit or miss and I found both to be garbage, minecillin just upset my liver and arithromycin I found I was allergic to.

My personal oppinion is that if you have re-occuring acne, I.E. long-term and doesn't seem to be going at all then I'd seek roaccutane, better to catch it early than the longer it's left more scarring will ensue....

If it's just a few that have popped up out of the normal then go ahead with trying topical treatments.


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

yeah i tend to agree with that....I've also used lazor treatment and ive just booked in for another session i think you can definitely see a difference


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Ash_87 said:


> What makes you say this? i've been using tea tree for years seems to work ok!


Personal experience. Maybe I'm alone on this one, but it doesn't do my skin any favors what so ever.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

OrganicSteel said:


> Personal experience. Maybe I'm alone on this one, but it doesn't do my skin any favors what so ever.


Tea Tree oil contains natural oils, good oil yeah because it is an anti-septic, will get rid of the pus spots as I said, but also cleans your skin very well and keeps pours clean, however it's still oil, and oil is bad on the skin if it mixes with sebum, and if the sebum gland is over-active as what is seen with acne, imo that causes acne to further itself, this is no doubt what you experienced. Everyone who has acne suffers from it on different levels, from a few spots to large scale amount of spots/infection.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Ash_87 said:


> yeah i tend to agree with that....I've also used lazor treatment and ive just booked in for another session i think you can definitely see a difference


Laser imo doesn't get rid of the acne as such. It's good for helping to revive scar-tissue, take a look into micro-abrasion therapy as well, this will take the top layer of skin off your face but cleans everything off, I've had that done and it did work well. I've had lazer as well.

Lazer won't get rid of acne, alough it will help reduce it but also as I said limit and even get rid of scarring by helping to re-generate new skin cells, as does with the micro-abrasion.


----------



## tinkerbabe (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi ive used retin a (tretinoin)(ive never had acne)for years on my face and have hardly any wrinkles..im 40 the first couple of weeks the skin feels sunburned and flakes as it removes the top layer and shows the new skin,,,,this is normal after that it stops as your skin adjusts i now just use each night and moisturise in the morning...it also fades sun/brown spots and reduces scarring (stretch marks)and is commenly used for this purpose in plastic surgery. i know it works but you have to put up with the first couple of weeks! You cant use the sunbeds for a couple of weeks as it makes the skin sensitive to sun. ok after that.

(Retin-A, Avita, Renova) is a derivative of Vitamin A and is the treatment of choice for comedonal acne, or whiteheads and blackheads. It works by increasing skin cell turnover promoting the extrusion of the plugged material in the follicle. It also prevents the formation of new comedones. Tretinoin is also the only topical medication that has been proven to improve wrinkles. *Side Effects of Retin-A*

The effect of increased skin cell turnover can be irritation and flaking. For this reason, many people stop using Retin-A after a couple of days to weeks, then think that it didn't work. It is important to realize that Retin-A is very effective for whiteheads and blackheads, but it may take 6-9 weeks to see a noticeable difference. It takes at least 6 months to see a noticeable difference in wrinkles. The best benefit is seen if used regularly as part of skin routine.

*Retin-A Help*

Here are some guidelines that may make it easier to take this great medicine.


 Apply Retin-A in a thin layer at night. A small amount goes a long way.

 In the morning wash your face with a mild facial scrub or rough wash cloth. This will help reduce the noticeable flaking.

 After washing, apply a good water-based moisturizer. Yes, guys, this applies to you too. The moisturizer will make the drying effect of the medicine more tolerable.

 If flaking occurs during the day use a wash cloth to remove it and apply more moisturizer, or just apply moisturizer.

 Try using a moisturizer that also contains a sunscreen. If not, apply sunscreen anytime you are in the sun even for a short amount of time. Tretinoin makes you more susceptible to sunburn.

 When you first start using Retin-A, apply it every other night or every 3rd night. The flaking and irritation side effects are usually the worst in the first 2 weeks of application. As your skin adjusts to the medicine, you can apply it more frequently.

 If you notice an increase in the irritation or flaking, it's ok to take a break for a couple of days.

I buy *Product Name : * Retino-A (Tretinoin) U.S.P.
*Product Type : * Tretinoin
*Manufacturer : * Janssen-Cilag (India) (johnsons)
*Packaging and Product : * 20g Tube of Retino-A Cream -0.05% its £9.89 a tube from


http://www.inhousepharmacy.co.uk/skin-care/retino-a.html


Hope this helps.

You can also use jessners peel which is a light to medium chemical skin peel

A TCA chemical peel is more heavy duty ( I PERSONALLY WOULDNT RECOMMEND) the next strength is only done in cosmetic surgery.

website is http://www.perfectpeelsolutions.com/ i have used and would again use the jessners was great on my neck chest and back of hands four days peeling and then new skin...if going out at weekend you need to do monday if staying in do Thurs...loads of info on that site.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

PJ88 said:


> Hi guys, I am 22 and experience quite bad skin around the hsoulders and back from training altho I am really clean and shower several times a day. I currently have tablets on prescription but they r doing f all!! anyone know any good treatments? i also use tea tree oil but am after prescription suggetsions.
> 
> Ta


Between the ages of 20-23 I was prescibed an oral antibiotic in conjuction with a topical zinc oxide treatment for acne...my skin completely cleared up. Now I don't need them. Doctor should be prescribe them for you...they offer different strength ones and so would probably start you on a weaker one and see how it goes.


----------



## sawyer (Jan 18, 2009)

mate i took 2 tablets twice a day for years never really made any difference you need to increase the amount of water you drink avoid greasy food and go to the chemist and buy some oxy 10 i think its called most powerful spot cream u can buy sorted me out a treat


----------



## GavinOC (Dec 10, 2008)

Try some zineryt, if the doc will give you a prescription for it, its worked very well on my back but will take a few weeks to kick in. Its supposed to be reasonably mild too and is easily absorbed, its applied twice per day.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

I've tried all sorts of antibiotics and some work for a while but then stop working completely as I seem to build up a resistance to it, I have been using a thing called Clear Complexion by HRI (some pills in a little jar from boots) for ages, just found out that boots do an own brand called Acne Relief and it is a herbal blend that works brilliantly in my experience, when I stop taking it I get spots again so I know that it's still working and that I haven't got over spots (which is a shame).

Try some of that for a month, see if it works for you, I consider it holy!


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> Laser imo doesn't get rid of the acne as such. It's good for helping to revive scar-tissue, take a look into micro-abrasion therapy as well, this will take the top layer of skin off your face but cleans everything off, I've had that done and it did work well. I've had lazer as well.
> 
> Lazer won't get rid of acne, alough it will help reduce it but also as I said limit and even get rid of scarring by helping to re-generate new skin cells, as does with the micro-abrasion.


Just had my lazer went well i think forgot how much it hurts!...think ill try micro-abrasion next looks well painfull and cheaper.....do you use anything for acne scaring dude?


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

Also if you get acne take a look at this

http://www.exposedskincare.com/cgi-bin/category.cgi?category=basica


----------

